# Connect X530 Logitech speakers without a subwoofer & Creative sb9010 to laptop



## Nameuser (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi, my x530 logitech doesn't turn on, so I want to use two of the other speaker.
The Creative sb1090 connects to usb port of my laptop and the speakers to its RCA output.
The volume is very low, so I figured I need a way to amplify it somehow.

Sould I

1. Get ride of them and buy new pc speakers because they are not quality enough to justify dealing with it.
2. Keep them because they are good quality and find a way to amplify them without the sb9010.
3. Other options?


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2020)

1. 

They arent great speakers... get some that work properly for your purpose.


----------



## Nameuser (Apr 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> 1.
> 
> They arent great speakers... get some that work properly for your purpose.



Thanks, I will buy new ones.


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah the X530 speakers without the sub will play no bass at all. Are you sure it isnt a loose wire somewhere (Back of sub or inside front right speaker) thats causing them not to turn on? Mine still work fine after 15 years of heavy use. I had another set where the cable from the sub to the front right had to be twisted in order to turn on.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nameuser said:


> Hi, my x530 logitech doesn't turn on, so I want to use two of the other speaker.
> The Creative sb1090 connects to usb port of my laptop and the speakers to its RCA output.
> The volume is very low, so I figured I need a way to amplify it somehow.
> 
> ...



The subwoofer is the amplifier and power for the speakers. It uses a RS-232 Connection like my X230 set does.










Either find another sub or sell them as spare parts.


----------

